# ELECTRONIC HOARDER - BURIED ALIVE



## oldgoldman (Sep 29, 2011)

The first load from a long anticipated clean out of a vintage circuit board hoarder estate has begun .. it didn't disappoint .. 

had never seen these shape fingers .. ITT chips .. early 70s


----------



## oldgoldman (Sep 29, 2011)

picture


----------



## oldgoldman (Sep 29, 2011)

REDACTRON BOARD


----------



## Geo (Sep 29, 2011)

very, very nice. those IC's are fantastic.


----------



## macfixer01 (Sep 30, 2011)

I had some boards with an angled edge connector like that once that came from some kind of phone system. They were all phenolic boards and quite brittle, so it was hard to remove the fingers cleanly by breaking or cutting them off with shears. They tended to break up into chunks. The white chips look nice. I've read that those gray traces on the ceramic are palladium but I have no proof of that.

macfixer01


----------



## oldgoldman (Oct 3, 2011)

here are some unique extender cards from same collection. had also never seen the built in switches on extender cards before

too pretty to tear up


----------



## butcher (Nov 6, 2011)

"Too pretty to tear up, " 
That is why electronic hoarders get buried in their junk.


----------



## texan (Nov 6, 2011)

is there a 12 step program for PCB hoarding? I told my wife I was going to cover the bare areas of my office with my "too pretty to scrap" boards"...you should have seen the look I got. I just noticed I am up to 4 with the big as boat anchor hard drives now.

Texan


----------



## Smack (Nov 7, 2011)

Yep, I think I kept 2 or 3 of those BigFoot drives.


----------



## kuma (Nov 7, 2011)

Hello everybody!
How are tricks today ? I hope all is well!
Oldgoldman , I'm dying to see what the contacts in all of those switches are like , so if and when you do finaly give in please post a picture or two! :mrgreen: 
P.S. Those fingers and them white ceramics are stunning , very cool find! 8) 
All the best and kind regards ,
Chris


----------



## oldgoldman (Nov 7, 2011)

under all of those switches is a forest of little gold balls below the red cases 

thanks for the kind words ..

truth be told, i probably have about 100 "too pretty to tear up" boards ..

it's easier when you just admit it .. "i'm a hoarder"


----------



## kuma (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi all , how are tricks ? I hope all is well!



oldgoldman said:


> under all of those switches is a forest of little gold balls below the red cases



Very cool , 8) I havn't come across any of these little gold balls myself yet , but my eyes are peeled! :mrgreen: 



oldgoldman said:


> truth be told, i probably have about 100 "too pretty to tear up" boards ..



You will , :mrgreen: :lol: 



oldgoldman said:


> it's easier when you just admit it .. "i'm a hoarder"



I to have been aflicted with this illness since an early age , I think my problem now is I'm still hoarding stuff (e-scrap) , but even the pretty stuff gets *torn into*.
The old "I wonder whats under there?" chestnut is just too much for me now , :lol: 
Many thanks for the reply , 
All the best and kind regards ,
Chris


----------



## darshevo (Nov 9, 2011)

kuma said:


> I to have been aflicted with this illness since an early age , I think my problem now is I'm still hoarding stuff (e-scrap) , but even the pretty stuff gets *torn into*.
> The old "I wonder whats under there?" chestnut is just too much for me now , :lol:



I have the same problem my friend. I get in an interesting looking server or piece of telecom equipment and before I know its in 100 pieces because I want to see what makes it tick


----------



## kuma (Nov 10, 2011)

darshevo said:


> kuma said:
> 
> 
> > I to have been aflicted with this illness since an early age , I think my problem now is I'm still hoarding stuff (e-scrap) , but even the pretty stuff gets *torn into*.
> ...



You know this chief! 8) :lol: :lol: 
All the best everybody , and sending my kindest regards to all ,
Chris


----------

